# ANTI SOCIAL



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

This is only my second post, but have been reading here almost daily, and learning so much.
Sadie will be 6 mo.old on the 14th. I've had her just about a month now and she is doing well with the potty training, eating etc. 
She has had her frist hair cut which had to be very short as she was very matted. Ears were very dirty also.
What I am worried about is Sadie is so timid, even with me at times. When someone come's she doesn't warm up to them at all. It's strange but it's like she relate's to my little 13mo.old grandson more than anyone. She will follows him around and she lets him touch her. She also licks his hands. ( maybe a little left over food there ).
From what I have read here I'm thinking she came from a Greeder as they brought her here for me to see her. To me she shows signs of being misteated. 
How can I help this little one be more social.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (connie Thomas @ Jan 13 2010, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873213


> This is only my second post, but have been reading here almost daily, and learning so much.
> Sadie will be 6 mo.old on the 14th. I've had her just about a month now and she is doing well with the potty training, eating etc.
> She has had her frist hair cut which had to be very short as she was very matted. Ears were very dirty also.
> What I am worried about is Sadie is so timid, even with me at times. When someone come's she doesn't warm up to them at all. It's strange but it's like she relate's to my little 13mo.old grandson more than anyone. She will follows him around and she lets him touch her. She also licks his hands. ( maybe a little left over food there ).
> ...


She may just be more timid...dogs have personalities just like people. You will need to work on socializing her. As long as she's had all her shots, maybe enroll her in a puppy class, start taking her out for walks/to see the world...

Look on google "puppy socialization" and you will get several tips/ideas... good luck and have fun with it! http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.c...ialization.html


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It sounds like she hasn't had much contact with people. Be patient with her and she will come around and introduce her to new things as you go. 



Tina


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi and Welcome!  
It does sound like she was neglected as you got her with mats.
I'll bet she's way more comfy now that's she's groomed.
I really like the name Sadie, very pretty.  

She might be relating to your 13 month old grandson due to his small size, 
she might not be as threatened by him, as she would be with adults.
BUT, you will have to monitor their interactions very, very closely or keep them separate
as Maltese are *very* fragile...
I have a 15 month old godchild whom I like a baby gate between her and my pups...
She likes them, but does not have the understanding to not accidentally injure them with her enthusiasm.
_"No...you may not feed them your food or poke them!"  _


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

You may want to do a search under Training on 'socialization'. There are a number of treads on this. JMM also posted a good advice: Pinned Puppy Socialization  

Both Raine and Napoleon were very timid. We took them to puppy classes and they spent pretty much the whole time under my chair. It could be that they were tiny. Now Raine has no problem socializing with people and other dogs. We took Napoleon to obedience classes this past December (puppy classes were last June) and he wanted to greet every dog. It was a complete 360 and my DH and I just couldn't stop marvelling at how much he changed--all of a sudden he was Mr. Popular. LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I doubt she had any abuse, just neglect of socialization based on what you describe. 

Remedial socialization and confidence building skills are the way to counteract that. Read the info posted about socialization. Remember that you must ensure POSITIVE experiences or you will make things worse. Do not force anything on her. Confidence building is often done by teaching your dog new, positive behaviors and giving them a schedule to depend on. A dog that knows what to expect of their day will be more confident. A dog who knows how to gain praise and rewards will be more confident. 

Personally, I would avoid a puppy class. Any dog over 4 months old really does not belong in puppy class. I would start with a basic obedience class and even consider having the trainer evaluate your dog before hand. The trainer may recommend you do some different things to help her adjust to the class environment. Search for trainers:
http://www.apdt.com
http://www.ccpdt.org


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Another thing to consider - at this age your dog is entering a fear period. Take extra care not to push and have easy, happy experienced. Don't force interaction with people or other animals. Just reward for hanging around.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 14 2010, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873515


> Another thing to consider - at this age your dog is entering a fear period. Take extra care not to push and have easy, happy experienced. Don't force interaction with people or other animals. Just reward for hanging around.[/B]


JMM, I always appreciate reading your posts... have learned some great things from you... thanks B)


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You got some great advice here--just wanted to say welcome! :welcome1:


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the good advise. 
I've had dogs most of my life but have forgotten alot of things threw the years. I'm retired and my Shih-Malt had to be put down last May. He was 15 yrs. old and I got him at 12 weeks. Still miss him and didn't think I would ever get another dog. My heart just had a empty space that that even my Grand Children couldn't fill. I'd come home to no one there to greet me. Most of my family and friends thought me a little off for wanting another dog. They would say now you can go places and not worry who will watch the dog.
I have to admit it is harder than I thought it would be but we'll both get there in time. 
I love this little bundle of joy who love's me in return. I hope she will be my companion for many years.
Thanks to sites like SM. 
Sadie Mae & connie


----------

